# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen met citroensap?

## esm

Hoi allemaal 
ik vroeg me af of je sneller afvalt als je puur citroensap gebruikt?
of de heledag groene thee. maar zijn er ook andere middelen die snel werken en waarvan je ook veel afvalt?

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi esm,

Ik zou als ik jou was eens even kijken bij de "soortgelijke onderwerpen", er zijn al heel veel tips en adviezen gegeven hierover op het forum. 

Ik ben zelf altijd heel simpel geweest met afvallen: gewoon gezonder gaan eten en porties iets verminderen en 1 keer per week iets lekkers. Daarbovenop kun je ook nog 30 min paar dag gaan bewegen, dan gaat het nog sneller.

Trouwens, meer dan 1 kilo per week afvallen is zeer slecht voor je gezondheid, dus doe het rustig aan. Ik val met bovenstaand regime 100 gram per week gemiddeld af. Het is niet veel, maar het blijft al maanden een dalende lijn, dus dat is goed.

----------

